# Same egg color



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Up until today I thought I only had one laying hen. But today I found two eggs in the nest. They look almost like the same color. Do buff Orpington and partridge rocks eggs look the same?


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

No, Orpintons tend to have tan eggs and rocks tend to have brown eggs with a pink tint. Sometimes they can be the same hue depending... but the rocks definitely look pinkish under the right light! I tried taking a photo but my camera doesn't pick up on it right.... but I hope this helps anyway.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

These eggs are more tan than brown but I have only seen the rock laying in the nest and sitting on eggs.. Hmmmmm. If anyone has a pic of partridge rock eggs please share. I'm totally confused right now :/


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

I'll try and take a photo tomorrow in natural sunlight. My camera really hates indoor lighting. If these are their first eggs they might all be tan/light. Mine seem to have those early on in their cycle. Just because the rock is broody doesn't mean she's the one laying them but she could be. If you get two eggs a day for two days straight I'd say it's a safe bet they're both laying.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks weelittlechicken. I got the Orpington and the rock from the same guy. When I got them he claimed the Orpington was laying and the rock was about to. But I have never seen the Orpington in the nest and she wasn't very big when I got her. The partridge I have seen In The nest and a couple hours later there's an egg. So I always assumed it was her. I didn't get any eggs for the first couple weeks that I got them and then about 2 weeks ago I started getting my first eggs. I'm not sure if either chicken was actually already a layer when I got them. So I'm not sure if these are their first eggs or not.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Yes Orpingtons and Rocks have the same color eggs, or at least all the eggs from those breeds I've seen have both been tan.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks apyl


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

I can't speak for the rock, but on the Orpingtons I have, the eggs are much more round than oval.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Here's a pic of my eggs... The one on the left is a rock - and yes, it has a pink tint! The other two are Orpington or Brahma, can't be 100% sure but there's no pink in them.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Well I caught my buff Orpington laying an egg in the nest today. And the eggs that I have been eating have the bullseye on them. If I keep the eggs in the nest how will I know if they will be able to be hatched. I mean does the chicken have to sit on them for a certain amount of time a day for them to continue to be viable? Any help appreciated


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

If they are pullets they won't go broody until the spring/summer they are a year old or older .


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Does that mean its too late in the year for them to go broody?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

No but you cant just make a chicken go broody. Its something she does on her own. She will lay or collect eggs and she will decide when to sit on them. It's all instinct.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

How will I know when a chicken goes broody and how do I know wether to take their eggs or not? Sorry for all the questions.


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

chickenmommy said:


> Well I caught my buff Orpington laying an egg in the nest today. And the eggs that I have been eating have the bullseye on them. If I keep the eggs in the nest how will I know if they will be able to be hatched. I mean does the chicken have to sit on them for a certain amount of time a day for them to continue to be viable? Any help appreciated


Do you have a rooster to fertilize the eggs?
If not, I don't think you can hatch them.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Yea I have two roosters that I have seen doing the deed with the chickens.


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

When you go to collect eggs, and a hen who is not currently laying an egg is sitting on them and will not willingly get out of your way, you've got broody.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

kjohnstone said:


> When you go to collect eggs, and a hen who is not currently laying an egg is sitting on them and will not willingly get out of your way, you've got broody.


Exactly! She will leave the nest usually once a day to get food, water, and to go potty.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks guys


----------

